# Shaved My First Poodle Face!



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

*heather* You did a great job on Rogan. He looks very handsome.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I am so impressed and inspired. Thanks for posting the pictures and letting us know how it turned out. I think I will be pretty nervous my first time. He looks so cute!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

HEY.. :clap2: CONGRATS!! And you did a great job by the looks of it! 

Yeah, well, my sister and I are a bit crazy, at least I think the people that saw us clipping her at the car must have thought so...LOL. Well, you know, you can't take a pretty little girl like that out on the beach without her hair done up nice?  And we are the impatient type, we wanted to see her gorgeous face and knew that the breeder didn't clip the faces before she sold them so we brought our clippers with us just in case one came home with us...lol.

Rogan is looking so handsome and I am glad for you that you are learning to do it yourself. It makes it much easier to keep him nice and neat trimmed and not cost an arm and a leg! He is such a handsome boy, I can't wait to see him mature into a regal young man!

Oh, and, just in case you didn't realize it, don't forget to pull the hairs our of his ears when you groom. Leaving the hair in his ears will trap moisture and cause an ear infection. Not the most pleasant job for either the dog or the owner, but one of those "if you own a poodle it needs to be done" type of things. Actually, our older guys are used to it now and don't make any fuss at all about it. The two young girls are like "what in the *blank* are you doing to my ears????" The expressions on their faces when I pull the hair is like "what did I do bad to deserve this?" Oh, well. I always tell them when they don't care for some part of their grooming, "well, you were the one that was born a poodle, so you have to deal with poodle grooming!"


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

You did a Great job!! I cant tell you how much i LOVE poodle puppies with shaved faces!!!! Go and smooch it now!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Great job Heather! Rogan looks as awesomely cute as ever.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks FABULOUS! You did a great job! He has such wonderful expressions.

Yes, we are a little bit bold in our older age! :rofl: I have to say, though, that Chantel was very good about having it done to begin with. She hardly fought about the face. It was the feet that we had a bit of a discussion about. LOL I clipped the tops of the front feet so we could see how tight they were. They were gorgeous! Than we left her to have fun on the beach. When we got home, we bathed her, blew her dry, and finished her shaving. She is an amazing little girl. NO FEAR!!
_


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

You did a great job on his face, I can't believe it was the first time you've ever shaved a face. What blade# did you use?


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Great job! Rogan is so handsome already!


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

That was your first time?! You have the makings of a groomer I see! It looks great, really clean and well done. I love a nice shaved face.

Rogan is also looking very handsome. I'm positive he is going to grow up to be a very nice looking red spoo! His expressions are really breathtaking!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

*Thank-You!*

You guys are great for a girls ego ya know!! 



> Oh, and, just in case you didn't realize it, don't forget to pull the hairs our of his ears when you groom. Leaving the hair in his ears will trap moisture and cause an ear infection.


yes, I am aware of the ear hair plucking ... he does need a bit of attention in this area but I thought I would save that for today! lol He had endured enough for one day! My breeder sent me home with a bottle of ear cleaner (a home made solution that she gave me the recipe for) and after using it once his ears came out perfectly clean! But I know I still need to pluck those ear hairs! :faint2:




> You did a great job on his face, I can't believe it was the first time you've ever shaved a face. What blade# did you use?


I have this little shaver that I used to use on my Yorkie, to clean up her face and bum, and trim the odd matt off her belly!! It's a cheap little Wahl that I got at Walmart and it takes one double A battery! I am amazed at how much I like that darn thing! It doesn't come with any attachments or anything, and I think it was like 11.99! It's great for little jobs and I love that it's so light! It got a touch warm to the touch but never hot... I would want to watch that though for long term use. I have yet to invest in a really good trimmer, but that will happen in the next month or so, otherwise, I'l be going through a lot of double A's! Lol



> That was your first time?! You have the makings of a groomer I see! It looks great, really clean and well done. I love a nice shaved face.


like I said, I've done a little grooming with my Yorkie, but not much  I'm always of the opionion, "whether you think you can, or think you can't YOU'RE RIGHT!" I'm stubborn that way!~ lol 

I tried to attempt the feet but I didn't get very far... I need to see how someone else does it first to get an idea how it's done! He's going to the groomers on Sept 12 and she's totally cool with me staying the whole time and learning how to do it all myself, so I'm looking forward to that!

THANKS again for all the encouragement and kind words!! I love you guys!  (for the record, my hubby didn't even notice Rogan's face when he got home ... that's why I need you guys SO much!! moral support!)


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

Heather you did a fantastic job. I jsut wish I could be that brave. Debby


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

You did a great job!! If I get up the nerve maybe I will try it.

Rogan is so handsome...my favorite color.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

i am so inlove with Rogan, i really want a red in the future x


----------

